# diet (foods to avoid)



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Hi-new to the forum here. I was officially diagnosed with GERD last month and taking Prevacid 30 mg (at bedtime). It's helping, but I still have symptoms. I've had symptoms for several years, but they became much worse in the last few months, and finally when I had a check-up, I really verbailized these, and he defintely feels it's GERD. I'm just curious, what foods are people's triggers? I've read about what foods to avoid, but I'm sure there are individual variations.I'm trying to pin down my triggers, but haven't quite found a distinct pattern. Some days are just worse than others. I know I will have to give up or really reduce some of my food likes. What foods do folks feel are UNIVERSAL no-no's







? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As with anything dietary related your mileage may vary.No personal experience, but this site overall tends to have good diet information with the typical "universal no-no's" which are more or less universal depending on the individual. http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs03.htm is the diet for GERD.They have other diet for other GI things as well.K.


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

kmottus:Much thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for. I've scanned information in books and on the Internet, but this link especially narrows it down the way I like. It's the most helpful I've come across so far. There are some foods that aggravate, but if consumed a little might be able to squeeze by. I guess really, time will tell. I ought to keep a diary, and when I have a really bad episode, try to record what I ate that day and when. My episodes are always in the evening into night. Anyway, thanks again!!


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

This can vary a lot from person to person. My brother and I both have GERD, but we manage it differently because he has an incompetent sphincter. Mine works until I eat something that my stomach reacts violently to.My big time no-nos are jalepinos and chili peppers, super hot curries etc. but you probably already know to stay away from those!! These are the only things that consistently give me trouble every single time. They are my triggers.Other things I shouldn't be eating seem to depend on how irritated my stomach and esophagus already are. It may not be as simple as that, I'm still figuring it out. I can't have anything acidic (things with tomatoes, oranges, pineapple, acidic preservatives, etc.), or any kind of mint within 2-4 weeks after eating even a small taste of something very spicy. Many things aren't actually triggers for me, but they will quickly inflame my already irritated esophagus.My doctor gave me a list of the most commonly offensive foods broken down into three groups: things that cause the stomach to produce excess acid; things that may relax the esophageal sphincter; and things that irritate an existing inflammation. Ask your doctor or nutritionist, it's a good guidline to start with.


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Isis1:I know what you mean. I haven't nailed down total consistency. Coffee is listed as a probable no-no, but I drink it all the time, usually morning only though. (and I'm scaling back) Right this very second in the early afternoon, I'm feeling relatively fine, despite 20 oz of coffee in the AM, so does coffee aggravate things? I can't say for sure. I tend to think food is more my problem, since the intense symptoms burning and pain come a few hours after dinner. One definite beverage problem though, is soda. When I stopped drinking it, it made a major difference with the stomach pain. And I do avoid peppermint things. Thnaks for your input.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

babsk,Coffee is one of those acidic things I can't drink at all if I'm still recovering from spice "exposure", otherwise it doesn't seem to bother me. There are low acid coffees out there that are surprisingly good, may be worth a try.I never drank much soda to begin with, but beer was one of the first things to bother me so I gave it up years ago. At the time I didn't even get that it was heartburn, I just knew the beer was causing discomfort. Even sparkling water bothers me now. It doesn't trigger anything seriously painful all by itself, but it can still be uncomfortable. I imagine it would be excruciating though to have those bubbles repeating on me when there's already an inflammation. What are you doing when the pain starts? Are you lying down? That makes it easier for stomach acid to back up into the esophagus. I like taking a walk about a half hour after dinner, seems to move things along and out of my stomach a little faster. The sooner it can stop producing the extra stomach acid it needs to digest your dinner, the less likely any of it will end up in your esophagus.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

I have IBS-C and when constipated or spasms, I am like a clogged pipe and everything backs up. Rather than specific foods causing GERD for me, spasms and cramps cause even liquid to back up. I am getting constant reflux and I can't seem to stop the spasms (even with Peppermint Oil). I am on Aciphex and Zelnorm, stopped the Reglan, and sleep on propped up pillows. The best thing I know to do is not eat or drink anything after 3PM, yet I have lost so much weight so i often do liquid food at night. I am bleeding some from the reflux. Any other ideas for what works to prevent reflux when balloon feeling in intestines? I could sleep sitting up again.....ugh!


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Isis1:Thanks for more feedback about your experiences.As for where I'm at when the pain hits, usually I am sitting down, so I could at least get up anyway and walk around my house. (it's always later in the evening) Also though, some of my most excruciating episodes occur after I fall asleep. They awaken me and I am still half asleep so I always go right back to sleep like an auto reponse. I'm dazed, but can vaguely recall. I get the crushing chest pain (feels like someone is taking shards of glass and jabbing me from the inside)But it's like a jolting experience-because as half asleep as I am, of course, the pain is still registered. It's so disruptive. And I wonder why I am so tired at times-never stopped to think that my sleep pattern gets so disrupted. I ultimately can get seven to eight hours total, but I forget that many times, there is a break in the sleep from the momentary pain awakenings. I had a decent supper tonight that was rice, asparagus, peas, and roll with butter, and tea.So far, mostly okay, although I can feel a burn sensation in the back of my throat, and some minor stomachy/gas type pains/discomfort. Took my Prevacid about half an hour ago.


----------



## babsknupp (May 14, 2003)

Meesh:Wow-how do you not eat after 3PM?I am working on not eating at night myself, but it still is often not until 7 before I can get dinner, due to my schedule. But I am really trying not to eat after that at all, and I think I can see a difference already. GERD aggravating foods (or potential ones) naturally are ones I like so much, but if I have incentive, perhaps I can totally eliminate, or at least modify better. Would help me lose some weight. I'm not too bad, but could stand to lose some. If I can just get myself to remember that momentary enjoyment leads to hours of pain, maybe that will work! I wish I could offer some feedback for you, but I'm newly diagnosed. (though symptoms have been for several years)


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Hi babsk,If you take a walk about a half hour after dinner there should be less in your stomach later in the evening when you typically have trouble. This could lessen the severity of your late night episodes.Another suggestion would be to supplement your Prevacid with Gaviscon liquid before you go to bed. It forms a coating in your esophagus to protect against stomach acid. Works for me every time. If it woke me up I would definitely take some before going back to sleep, but it's better to prevent it by taking it before lying down in the first place. It's not worth the potential long term damage to your esophagus.Also, it might help to sleep with your head elevated. I sleep on a wedge whenever I have trouble, makes a big difference. It helps to have gravity working for you, even with a relatively small incline, you're still lying down with one of those things.I hope this is helpful to you...


----------

